# 2 month mark...Heere's da algae!



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

My 10 gal is right at the 2 month old mark and it's overnight algae. What do I do?? I picked up some Algae Destroyer at Walmart but is there something better to use??

It seems that I've read that this happens at about 8 weeks?

tia
Kay


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

What kind of algae? I would stay away from chemicals, they won't fix the problem that's causing the algae. What are the water parameters in your tank? Is it planted? Is it just the platies and apple snails in there? Algae is generally caused either by too much or too little light (does sunlight hit your tank?), or an imbalance in nutrients eg. phosphate/nitrate/ammonia. More info please, and don't stress too much, algae is pretty normal in a new tank and won't hurt your fish. Depending on the cause and type of algae the remedy might be different


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

It is green algae. Ya know, I do have a tendency to leave the lights on too much. I will cut back on that first. I've been doing water changes about 20-50% weekly and it's about due for another.

Will the algae that is already there dissipate on it's own or is there something I can do besides the water and filter change? I have light colored med size rock and it's spotted all over it. It doesn't look like it would be easy to clean.

Thanks for your input.
KAY


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Did you read simpte's sticky at the beginning of this forum? Apple snails are big waste producers unfortunately, I suspect your phosphate to nitrate ratio is off. Unless you have your lights on for more than twelve hours shouldn't be a prob. Do you have plants? What kind/wattage of lights do you have? You could introduce an algae eating fish but you need to get the nutrient load in your tank sorted to keep the algae in check. Are you able to test your water parameters? You can buy test kits from your lfs or take them a water sample for them to test, get them to write down the values if you do that though.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Put your light on an timer to help your light problem. and try otos?? depends on the algae.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Keep up with the waterchanges, reduce your light cycle to 8 hrs if the tank is not planted. Cut back on feeding and be sure the tank isn't overstocked. If the algae is green spot, remove it from the walls using an old credit card. If your water is green, just wait it out. You will always have some algae in a healthy tank.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you all for your help! Sadly, I ended up losing both snails because I think I had too much salt added. Right now all I have is a sea grass plant and some bulbs (3-4) and 6 platys.

I was leaving the light on way too long though so I will definately focus on that first.

Thanks again,
Kay


----------

